# My First water Drop Collosion Results



## bell (Feb 24, 2020)

Yesterday I experimented with my new toy which came from a UK supplier.
The results are quite fun. Not bad for a first time. I wanted to create water sculptures.
Here are first few.
If you are curious about the wiggly part. It happened because I thought it would make a better image. Otherwise there was minimum editing  done.
Camera is Canon 5D Mark III. One portable Canon flash was used. I opted to use my zoom lens instead of a macro. Better control on manual focus.


----------



## Braineack (Feb 24, 2020)

the one on black is fantastic.


----------



## Jeff15 (Feb 24, 2020)

Very good set.......


----------



## bell (Feb 24, 2020)

Thank you. I plan to experiment further with it.



Jeff15 said:


> Very good set.......


----------



## bell (Feb 24, 2020)

That one is with milk. Thank you.



Braineack said:


> the one on black is fantastic.


----------



## Soocom1 (Feb 24, 2020)

I love the black one. Sorta like an abstract flower!  
Very well done!


----------



## bell (Feb 24, 2020)

Thank you.  I agree its kind of flower looking.



Soocom1 said:


> I love the black one. Sorta like an abstract flower!
> Very well done!


----------



## Braineack (Feb 24, 2020)

bell said:


> That one is with milk. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah.  I prefer the opaqueness of it.


----------



## Original katomi (Feb 24, 2020)

Black one for me. Nice set.


----------



## bell (Feb 24, 2020)

Yes milk is more opaque. Better for dark backgrounds.




Braineack said:


> bell said:
> 
> 
> > That one is with milk. Thank you.
> ...


----------



## bell (Feb 24, 2020)

Thank you.



Original katomi said:


> Black one for me. Nice set.


----------



## zulu42 (Feb 24, 2020)

great images!


----------



## bell (Feb 24, 2020)

Thank you.



zulu42 said:


> great images!


----------



## Derrel (Feb 24, 2020)

Very good!


----------



## bell (Feb 24, 2020)

Thank you.



Derrel said:


> Very good!


----------



## Jeff G (Feb 25, 2020)

These are great! I really like the squiggles.


----------



## K9Kirk (Feb 26, 2020)

Great shots! Impressive. I may try this later today when it's raining and I'm stuck indoors. The wiggly I like.


----------



## SquarePeg (Feb 26, 2020)

Great set.  Been wanting to try this for a while. Please tell us more about the toy!


----------



## JoeW (Feb 27, 2020)

Excellent set--love 'em all.  Thanks for sharing.  What was the name of the toy from the UK?

Also, love your work on your website.  Some topnotch maternity shots--lovely vision and creative approach on your part.  You entire body of work is impressive.  I especially love your flame and water shots--very nice.


----------



## bell (Feb 27, 2020)

The squiggles were done in Photoshop. The rest are actual firms.



Jeff G said:


> These are great! I really like the squiggles.


----------



## bell (Feb 27, 2020)

Thank you. I will let you know the name of my toy.


----------



## bell (Feb 27, 2020)

Splash Art water drop…  It costs about 400 Canadian dollars. Someone in Uk assambles the kit. Check it on Google. There are several gadgets on the market now. Check YouTube videos.


----------



## SquarePeg (Feb 27, 2020)

I saw a set up in one of my macro Facebook groups where they used a plastic bag hanging from a lamp with water in it and used a pin hole to create the drop effect.  Crude but free!   I’m sure the hit rate was a lot  lower than the synched drop kits... but they did get some nice results.

I agree that the milk makes a better looking drop.


----------



## bell (Feb 27, 2020)

My good friend experimented with something like that home made. He saw my toy and someone else's $700 toy where you have to enter numbers.
I think mine created very unusual stuff. And so far it's fun.




SquarePeg said:


> I saw a set up in one of my macro Facebook groups where they used a plastic bag hanging from a lamp with water in it and used a pin hole to create the drop effect.  Crude but free!   I’m sure the hit rate was a lot  lower than the synched drop kits... but they did get some nice results.
> 
> I agree that the milk makes a better looking drop.


----------



## bell (Feb 27, 2020)

Thank you. 



JoeW said:


> Excellent set--love 'em all.  Thanks for sharing.  What was the name of the toy from the UK?
> 
> Also, love your work on your website.  Some topnotch maternity shots--lovely vision and creative approach on your part.  You entire body of work is impressive.  I especially love your flame and water shots--very nice.


----------



## Fujidave (Feb 27, 2020)

Fantastic set of images, with the black being my favourite.  One of my mates on another forum I use built the drop machine and has some fantastic images like these too.


----------



## bell (Feb 27, 2020)

This is my toy. As a first time experimentation I got few great keepers.
I aim and hope to create more water and milk splash sculptures. Use of more flashes and filters.



Fujidave said:


> Fantastic set of images, with the black being my favourite.  One of my mates on another forum I use built the drop machine and has some fantastic images like these too.


----------



## bell (Mar 6, 2020)

Sea Monsters Courting...
From my water series.
This image is a collection of 3 shots.
All shot during my first try.
All I coud see Sea Monsters.
Voila.
At a dance 2 males courting a female.


----------



## bell (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## Original katomi (Mar 9, 2020)

Wow stunning images


----------



## bell (Mar 10, 2020)

Thank you.



Original katomi said:


> Wow stunning images


----------



## bell (Mar 15, 2020)

Colored milk
"Very Pregnant, boy or girl"


----------

